# Coole Effekte



## Gokuson (21. Juni 2001)

Hi
Kann mir einer von euch einige coole Effekte empfehlen?
Bräuchte ich dringend!! Z.B. Einen Blitz oder so etwas... eben was fettes!! ;-)


----------



## Jack tha Ripper (21. Juni 2001)

blitz wäre schonmal gut:

ziehe ein strich mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug

Filter --> Rendering Filter --> Differenz Wolken

Bild --> Einstellen --> Umrehren

Bild --> Einstellen --> Tonwertkorektur. ziehe nun den Pfeil in der mit nach ganz rechts

Bild --> Einstellen --> Farbton/Sätigung. Bei Färben machst du ein Häckchen, und bei Farbtn die Nummer 230


----------



## Gokuson (21. Juni 2001)

danke...sieht jetzt echt super aus!!
falls einer noch einige Effekte haben sollte die richtig cool aussehen... der soll dann hier posten


----------



## Gokuson (21. Juni 2001)

sorry für das doppelposting aber...
...kann man das auch so machen, dass man den Hintergrund Benutzerspezifisch (<-------heisst das so?? *lol*) anpasst?
Also wenn ich jetzt nen  BG mi dem Hexwert: #1A4560 hab!
kann ich den Hintegrund dann so änlich machen??


----------



## Gokuson (21. Juni 2001)

fertig..
sorry für das 3. posting!! ihr könnt mir meinetwegen die 3 posts abziehen!


----------



## Meister Eder (21. Juni 2001)

brauchst dich ja nicht entschuldigen.
das bild sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## Gokuson (21. Juni 2001)

danke!! Naja... ihr könnt bessere!! 
Es gibt sicher auch bessere Effekte oder?? Könnt ihr mir ein paar nennen?
:]


----------



## ghaleon (21. Juni 2001)

hm was willst du denn so fuer effecte 
sogar ne 3d kugel is ja schon ein effect oda


----------



## Scalé (22. Juni 2001)

@Gokuson:
hmmm schau dir mal gaaanz unten die links unter "photoshop" an.
Das sind fast alles seiten mit Tutorials (Erklärung von effekten).

Kannst auch mal auf meine schauen 
SInd noch net viele werden aber mehr 
http://www.akclan.de.vu


----------

